# Kubota L3430



## Ahillbilly (May 19, 2009)

Hi I just purchased a Kubota L3430 with cab and loader. I made this decision after watching a John Deere promotional video comparing JD against Kubota. I was turned off by all the plastic and the left hand control pedal.
I'm pleased although I purchased it used with many attachments. I would like to get the manuals for it both service an operators. Also are there any issues that I should be on the look out for? Thanks in advance


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Can't your dealer get manuals?


----------



## Ahillbilly (May 19, 2009)

I'm still hoping that I can get the original operator manuals from the original owner. The service manual I'm sure is very expensive up in this part of the country. I thought maybe something aftermarket published or PDF


----------

